# Burris Range Finder Scopes



## predator (Nov 29, 2007)

Has any one had one ,how well do they work and what is the light transmisson at day light/dusk looking to buy a new scope and these looked interresting although ived never cared much for range finders in general.
John.


----------



## predator (Dec 1, 2007)

*TTT*

TTT


----------

